# What does 'ACCS' mode mean?



## saintstephen (2 Apr 2006)

hello,
I am interested in doing a course to further my career , when I was researching it the information said " Also available in accs mode" I am sure this is something very obvious ,but not to me, 
thanks for any help


----------



## kitm (2 Apr 2006)

*Re: what is accs mode*

Not sure, maybe 'access' mode, i.e. remote learning, etc? Is the main course delivered via lectures?
It could be something specific to the type of course, but without knowing the coourse content, couldn't say.


----------



## saintstephen (2 Apr 2006)

*Re: what is accs mode*

Thanks kitm ,

The course is a bachelor of business in culinary arts. The info states that it is 3 years full time ( also available through accs mode.)
I'll try and contact the college tomorrow.

Thanks for the time taken to reply


----------



## extopia (2 Apr 2006)

*Re: What is accs mode*

ACCS means "Accumulation of Credits and Certification of Subjects". 

In the Irish third level system, it generally means part time study - where you study one or two modules of the course per year rather than the whole course full-time, accumulating credits until you've done the whole course.

[broken link removed] might be of help.


----------



## saintstephen (2 Apr 2006)

*Re: What is accs mode*

Thanks extopia ,

That is the news I was hoping for !!!


----------

